# لمحة عن صناعة السكر



## ايهابووو (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*السكر *​ السكر sugar مادة متبلورة حرة التدفق متماثلة الأحجام، حلوة المذاق نقية شفافة خالية من الرائحة. يستخرج من قصب السكر أو من الشوندر السكري، يطلق عليه كيمياوياً اسم السكروز sucrose، وهو سكر ثنائي يتألف من سكري الغلوكوز glucose والفركتوز fructose، ويتفكك بالتحلل المائي بوساطة الحمض أو بوساطة أنزيم الإنفرتاز invertase، ويسمى المزيج الناتج المؤلف من أجزاء متساوية من الغلوكوز والفركتوز سكراً منقلباً invert sugar.وجاءت كلمة «السكر» محرّفة عن السنسكريتية القديمة Sakkara وتعني «الرمل الحلو».الصفات الفيزيائية والكيمياويةتتصف بلورات السكروز بشكلها الهندسي المتعدد الجوانب والحواف والسطوح، وبكثافة نسبية قدرها 1.5879. ينحل السكروز في الماء بكميات كبيرة، ويزداد انحلاله مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، ففي كيلو غرام واحد من الماء وبدرجة حرارة 20 ْم ينحل نحو 1.994 كغ سكر، وفي درجة حرارة 80 ْم ينحل نحو 3.705 كغ سكر.لا ينحل السكروز في الكحول الإيتيلي المطلق ولا في الكلوروفورم أو رابع كلور الكربون، غير أنه ينحل في المحاليل المائية الكحولية بكمية تتناسب طرداً ونسبة الماء في هذه المحاليل، ويتفكك السكروز في المحاليل المائية بتأثير الحموض إلى غلوكوز وفركتوز بضم جزيئة ماء.




لا تؤثر المؤكسدات مثل محلول فهلنغ واليود في جزيئة السكر، إلا أن الأكسجين يؤثر فيها ببطء في الوسط القلوي، فعند إمرار الأكسجين النقي في درجة حرارة 80 ْم في محلول تركيزه 15 % سكروز، وبوجود ماءات الكالسيوم، تتأكسد منه نسبة 1.4% في مدة ساعة واحدة.وهو قابل للتخمر بفعل بعض الخمائر فيتفكك إلى غلوكوز وفركتوز في المرحلة الأولى، ثم إلى بعض أنواع الكحول والحموض في مرحلة تالية. ويستفاد من السكر في الأغذية المنزلية والصناعية، ويستفاد من خاماته ونواتج عصائره الثانوية بعد تخميرها لإنتاج الكحول الإتيلي ethyl alcohol والكحول البوتيلي butyl alcohol والغليسرين glycerine وحمض الليمون citric acid وغيرها. ويدخل السكر أيضاً في صناعة بعض أنواع الصابون الشفاف، كما يمكن أن يحول إلى إسترات أو إتيرات، وبعضها غير قابل للانحلال. التركيب الكيماوي للسكر ومعايير تصنيعه والقيمة الغذائيةتشمل المواصفة القياسية السورية للنوع الأول من السكر الأبيض النقاط الرئيسية الآتية:- الاستقلاب 99.7% كحد أدنى.- السكر المنقلب 0.04% كحد أقصى.- الرماد 0.04% كحد أقصى.- الرطوبة (النداوة) 0.10% كحد أقصى.- اللون 60 وحدة إيكومسا كحد أدنى، وإيكومسا ICUMSA (International Commission Uniform Methods of Sugar Analysis) هي وحدة دولية لقياس نقاء السكر المنحل في الماء وترتبط مباشرة بلون السكر.- ثاني أكسيد الكبريت SO[SUB]2[/SUB] م2مغ/كغ كحد أقصى.- الزرنيخ 1مغ/ كغ كحد أقصى.- الرصاص 2 مغ/كغ كحد أقصى.- النحاس 2مغ/ كغ كحد أقصى.- ألا تظهر في كمية 10 غ من السكر أي عصية من الإشريكية القولونية Escherichia coli.- ألا يزيد عدد القولونيات Coliform عن 10عصيات في 10 غ سكر.- ألا تظهر في كمية 25 غ من السكر أية عصية سالمونيلا Salmonella.- ألا تظهر في كمية 5 غ من السكر أي عقدية (مكوّرة) معوية Streptococcus faecalis.*لمحة تاريخية ودور العرب في صناعة السكر*عرف الناس قصب السكر منذ القديم، ويعد من النباتات المدارية وشبه المدارية بين خطي العرض 35 شمال وجنوب خط الاستواء. ويعتقد أن موطنه الأصلي ما يعرف اليوم باسم غينيا الجديدة جنوبي المحيط الهادئ، وانتقل منها إلى جنوب شرقي آسيا والصين وشمالي الهند، وانتشرت زراعته فيها شرقاً وغرباً. أدخل العرب زراعته إلى مناطق حوض البحر المتوسط والأندلس، ونقله كريستوف كولومبوس إلى المستعمرات الأمريكية في رحلته الثانية عام 1493.كانت عصائر قصب السكر تستخدم في تحلية بعض المشروبات في الهند والصين وبلاد العجم. ويعد العرب المسلمون أول من استنبط تكرير السكر وتبييضه، وتحضير الحلويات والسكاكر منه، واستعماله في بعض الأدوية، وقد بلغت هذه الصناعة ذروتها في مصر وبلاد الشام فيما بين القرنين 7 و9 هـ/ 13 و15م، ونقلها العرب إلى أوربا عن طريق الأندلس وإبان الحروب الصليبية. ومع التحسن الذي طرأ على تكرير السكر واكتشاف قيمته الغذائية والتوسع في إنتاج الشاي والبن وغيرهما توسعت صناعة السكر. وشهدت الهند في القرن السادس عشر إقامة أول مصنع لإنتاج السكر على المستوى التجاري الدولي، وتزامن ذلك مع التوسع الاستعماري في الأمريكتين، وأقيمت أول معصرة لقصب السكر سنة 1509 في أمريكا في ما يعرف اليوم بجمهورية الدومينيكان، وأدخلت زراعته إلى كوبا سنة 1511.وكانت مصر أول دولة عربية في العصر الحديث تقيم مصنعاً للسكر من قصب السكر عام 1856. وتبلغ نسبة إنتاج السكر من قصب السكر من إجمالي الإنتاج العالمي 71%. أما إنتاج السكر من الشوندر السكري فيعد حديثاً نسبياً، ولم يأخذ مجراه المناسب إلا بعد أن توصل الكيميائي الألماني أندرياس مارغراف A.Marggraph من أكاديمية العلوم في بروسيا عام 1747 إلى قناعة بإمكانية استخراج السكر من الشوندر السكري (الشوندر الأبيض)، إلا أن ضآلة الكمية المستخرجة في ذلك الوقت لم تسمح بالاستفادة منه اقتصادياً. وتوصل مواطنه فريدريك أشار F.Ashar في نهاية القرن 18م إلى اصطفاء شوندر نسبة السكر فيه مرتفعة، وطوره واستخرج منه السكر في مصنع أقامه، غير أن الاصطفاء العلمي للشوندر السكري كان على يد الباحث الزراعي لويس فيلموران L.Vilmoran. وتبعه باحثون آخرون في إجراء بحوث اصطفاء الشوندر السكري وإنتاجه ومحتواه من السكر. ويعد الشوندر السكري من محاصيل المناطق المعتدلة والمعتدلة الباردة. *مراحل التصنيع*تتشابه عمليات التصنيع والطرائق المتبعة في إنتاج السكر من قصب السكر ومن الشوندر السكري، مع بعض الاختلافات في المعدات والتقنيات المستخدمة في هذه العمليات. ويمكن إيجاز هذه العمليات بالمراحل الآتية:- الغسيل والتنظيف: وهدفها تخليص قصب السكر والشوندر السكري من جميع الشوائب (أوراق النباتات، العيدان، الحصى، الأتربة).- استخلاص العصير: وهذه المرحلة الوحيدة التي تختلف فيها عملية تصنيع السكر بين قصب السكر والشوندر السكري، (وبعدها تكون عملية التصنيع متماثلة تقريباً)، يتم تجهيز قصب السكر بعد تنظيفه للعصر بتقطيعه وهرسه، ومن ثم يستخلص العصير بوساطة عصارات ضغط هدروليكي. أما الشوندر السكري فيقطع إلى شرائح لتجهيزه لعملية الاستخلاص بطريقة الترشيح leaching لفصل العصير السكري عن الشرائح، ويعرف ما تبقى منها بالتفل.- تنقية العصير: تضاف ماءات الكالسيوم إلى العصير بغية التخلص من جميع المواد غير السكرية (مواد بروتينية، مواد بكتينية، حموض أمينية، أملاح وحموض عضوية ولا عضوية، وسكاكر مرجعة)، وتتوالى عملية التنقية التي تتنوع فيها طرائق المعالجة المتعاقبة من تسخين وكربنة وسلفنة وترشيح وترقيد، وذلك للحصول على العصير الرائق الصافي الخالي من الشوائب.- التبخير: يسخن العصير الرائق باستخدام البخار الساخن والبخار الثانوي على أربع أو خمس خطوات بهدف تبخير جزء كبير من الماء الموجود في العصير، وللحصول على شراب تركيزه (65- 70%).- الطبخ والبلورة: يعالج الشراب المركز بالطبخ لرفع تركيزه إلى درجة فوق الإشباع، ولإتمام عملية بلورة ذرات السكر، وتتألف هذه العملية عموماً من ثلاث مراحل للبلورة (نظام الثلاث طبخات) للحصول على السكر الأبيض من الطبخة الأولى فقط والسكر الأحمر من الطبختين الثانية والثالثة باستخدام أجهزة الطرد المركزي التي تقوم بفصل بلورات السكر عن مادة المولاس في الطبخة الثالثة.- تجهيز السكر وتعبئته وخزنه: يجفف السكر الأبيض الناتج بالهواء الساخن، ومن ثم ينقل بالسيور إلى قسم التعبئة، ومن ثم يوزن ويعبأ في عبوات قماشية قطنية (أكياس الخام البيضاء)، أو أكياس ورقية متعددة الطبقات، أو أكياس البولي إيتيلين أو البولي بروبلين. وتخزن عبوات السكر في مستودعات نظيفة وجافة ومهواة.بدائل السكريعد عسل النحل من أقدم مواد التحلية البديلة التي استعملها الإنسان منذ قديم الزمان، ويعد السكروز أكثر أنواع السكر شيوعاً واستخداماً، وفي الصناعة يركّز خليط السكر المنقلب ويحوّل إلى قطر syrup مكثف القوام يستخدم في صناعة الحلويات وأغذية أخرى كثيرة. ومن البدائل الأخرى قطر الغلوكوز الذي ينتج من حلمأة النشاء، ويطلق عليه اسم قطر الذرة أو النشاء أو قطر البطاطا وغيره. وتستعمل الكحولات السكرية في تحضير العلكة وسكاكر الحمية ومن أهمها المانتينول والسوربيتول والماثيتول والزايليتول والليكاسين والأسبرتيم الذي يستحضر بهدرجة قطر الذرة، ويستعمل بديل تحلية للحمية وفي صناعة العلكة ومساحيق تحضير المشروبات العادية والغازية والسوائل المحمضة والحلويات العربية والإفرنجية، ويدخل في تركيب الأسبرتيم حمضان أمينيان هما: فينيل آلانين وحمض الأسبارتيك. *الأهمية الاقتصادية وصناعة السكر في سورية والوطن العربي*يحظى السكر بأهمية مميزة اقتصادياً واجتماعياً باعتباره من المواد الغذائية المهمة في إمداد الجسم بالطاقة لجميع الشرائح السكانية، ومن هنا يكتسب السكر أهمية كبيرة في مكونات الأمن الغذائي العربي، ورغم هذه الأهمية فإن جميع الأقطار العربية، باستثناء السودان، تستورد احتياجاتها من السكر أو جزءاً منها على الأقل، ويبلغ ما يستورد من السكر نحو 3.3 مليون طن سنوياً بقيمة نحو 1.3 مليار دولار، ومع ذلك هناك تطور في إنتاج الوطن العربي من السكر، حيث ارتفع إنتاجه من 2.1 مليون طن عام 1993 إلى نحو 2.52 مليون طن في السنة عام 2000. ويتركز نحو 93.6% من الإنتاج في ثلاث دول هي: مصر والسودان والمغرب، وتنتج كل منها على التوالي 113ـ 499ـ 448 ألف طن، وتلي هذه الدول سورية (92.2 ألف طن) وتونس (23 ألف طن) والصومال (20 ألف طن).بدأت صناعة السكر في مصر منذ منتصف القرن التاسع عشر حيث بدأ مصنع أرمنت إنتاجه عام 1856م، ومازال يعمل حتى اليوم، ولكن الازدهار الحقيقي لصناعة السكر في مصر كان في أوائل الستينيات من القرن العشرين حيث آلت ملكية صناعة السكر بالكامل إلى الدولة عام 1961، ومن ثم بدأ التوسع في إنشاء العديد من المصانع. أما إنتاج السكر من الشوندر السكري في مصر فقد بدأ مع قيام أول مصنع في محافظة كفر الشيخ عام 1981 بعد نجاح زراعته في شمالي الدلتا ووسطها. وفي المغرب بدأ تكرير السكر الخام في أواخر الثلاثينيات من القرن التاسع عشـر واستمر حتى عـام 1963حيث أنشئ أول مصنع سوناب لإنتاجه مـن محصول الشونـدر، وبـدأ تصنيع السكر من قصب السكر بتشغيل أول مصنـع (سونا كاس) عام 1975. يعد السودان من أكثر الدول ملاءمة لزراعة قصب السكر، وقد بدأت صناعة السكر هناك عام 1962 مع قيام مصنع سكر الجنيد. ثم تبعه إنشاء مصنع سكر حلفا الجديدة عام 1965، وفي السبعينيات من القرن العشرين شيدت ثلاثة مصانع، كان أخرها مصنع سكر كنانة ذو الطاقة الإنتاجية الكبيرة مما أدى إلى تحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتي من السكر في السودان.تأسست صناعة السكر في سورية من الشوندر السكري عام 1948، وأقيم معمل للسكر في مدينة حمص بطاقة 1200 طن من الشوندر السكري وتكرير 300 طن من السكر الخام (الأحمر) يومياً وبوشر بعد ذلك بالتوسع في زراعة الشوندر السكري، وقد نجحت زراعة هذا المحصول في محافظة حمص وحماة والحسكة وريف دمشق.وأُنشئ معمل سكر عدرا في محافظة ريف دمشق عام 1958 بطاقة 650 طن شوندر سكري، وتكرير 170 طن من السكر الخام يومياً. وتلاه معمل جسر الشغور (عام 1965) بطاقة 2000 طن من الشوندر وتكرير 300 طن من السكر الخام يومياً.وفي عام 1975، وبعد إحداث المؤسسة العامة للسكر بوشر بإقامة أربعة معامل جديدة للسكر (طاقة كل منها 4000 طن من الشوندر السكري يومياً) في دير الزور والرقة ومسكنة وتل سحلب، وضعت في الاستثمار تدريجياً بدءاً من عام 1981، وصار بذلك مجموع الطاقات الإنتاجية في أوائل التسعينيات نحو 209 مليون طن. وفي تونس أنشئ مصنع سكر باجة لإنتاج السكر من الشوندر السكري عام 1961 ثم تبعه إنشاء مصنع جندوبة.أما في الجزائر فقد أنشئ أول مصنع لإنتاج السكر من الشوندر السكري عام 1966 بخميس مليانة، ثم تبعته مصانع: غالما ومستغانم.وفي العراق بدأت صناعة السكر بإنشاء مصنع سكر الموصل عام 1958 لإنتاج السكر من الشوندر السكري إضافة إلى عملية تكرير السكر الخام المستورد، وتلته ثلاثة مصانع أخرى هي: مصنع سكر ميسان لتصنيع قصب السكر، ومصنع سكر السليمانية لتصنيع الشوندر السكري، ومصنع السكر السائل في الهندية لتصنيع تمور الزهدي.كانت بداية صناعة السكر من القصب في الصومال بإنشاء مصنع جوهر في الثلاثينيات، وتلاه مصنع جوبا سنة 1980.أما في لبنان فقد بدأت صناعة السكر من الشوندر عام 1958 بإنشاء مصنع سكر البقاع، وبعـد ذلك أنشئت ثلاثة مصانع لتكرير السكر الخام المستورد فقط.كما قامت بعض الدول العربية مثل السعودية والإمارات، وعُمان بإنشاء مصانع لتكرير السكر الخام المستورد.


----------

